# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة

## سالي جمعة

*اتفاقية القضاء على جميع        أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة*  *اعتمدت وعرضت للتوقيع        والتصديق والانضمام بموجب قرار الجمعية العامة
للأمم المتحدة 34/180        المؤرخ في 18 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1979 
تاريخ بدء النفاذ: 3 أيلول/سبتمبر        1981، وفقا لأحكام المادة 27 (1)* *إن الدول الأطراف في هذه الاتفاقية، 
إذ تلحظ أن ميثاق الأمم        المتحدة يؤكد من جديد الإيمان بحقوق الإنسان الأساسية، وبكرامة الفرد وقدره،        وبتساوي الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق، 
وإذ تلحظ أن الإعلان العالمي لحقوق        الإنسان يؤكد مبدأ عدم جواز التمييز، ويعلن أن جميع الناس يولدون أحرارا        ومتساوين في الكرامة والحقوق، وأن لكل إنسان حق التمتع بجميع الحقوق والحريات        الواردة في الإعلان المذكور، دون أي تمييز، بما في ذلك التمييز القائم على        الجنس، 
وإذ تلحظ أن على الدول الأطراف في العهدين الدوليين الخاصين بحقوق        الإنسان واجب ضمان مساواة الرجل والمرأة في حق التمتع بجميع الحقوق        الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والمدنية والسياسية، 
وإذ تأخذ بعين        الاعتبار الاتفاقيات الدولية المعقودة برعاية الأمم المتحدة والوكالات        المتخصصة، التي تشجع مساواة الرجل والمرأة في الحقوق، 
وإذ تلحظ أيضا        القرارات والإعلانات والتوصيات التي اعتمدتها الأمم المتحدة والوكالات        المتخصصة،  للنهوض  بمساواة  الرجل والمرأة في  الحقوق، 
	   وإذ يساورها القلق، مع        ذلك، لأنه لا يزال هناك، على الرغم من تلك الصكوك المختلفة، تمييز واسع        النطاق ضد المرأة، 
وإذ تشير إلى أن التمييز ضد المرأة يشكل انتهاكا        لمبدأي المساواة في الحقوق واحترام كرامة الإنسان، ويعد عقبة أمام مشاركة        المرأة، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل، في حياة بلدهما السياسية والاجتماعية        والاقتصادية والثقافية، ويعوق نمو رخاء المجتمع والأسرة، ويزيد من صعوبة        التنمية الكاملة لإمكانات المرأة في خدمة بلدها والبشرية، 
وإذ يساورها        القلق، وهى ترى النساء، في حالات الفقر، لا ينلن إلا أدنى نصيب من الغذاء        والصحة والتعليم والتدريب وفرص العمالة والحاجات الأخرى، 
وإذ تؤمن بأن        إقامة النظام الاقتصادي الدولي الجديد، القائم على الإنصاف والعدل، سيسهم        إسهاما بارزا في النهوض بالمساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، 
وإذ تنوه بأنه لابد        من استئصال شأفة الفصل العنصري وجميع أشكال العنصرية والتمييز العنصري        والاستعمار والاستعمار الجديد والعدوان والاحتلال الأجنبي والسيطرة الأجنبية والتدخل في        الشؤون الداخلية للدول إذا أريد للرجال والنساء أن يتمتعوا بحقوقهم تمتعا        كاملا، 
وإذ تجزم بأن من شأن تعزيز السلم والأمن الدوليين، وتخفيف حدة        التوتر الدولي، وتبادل التعاون فيما بين جميع الدول بغض النظر عن نظمها        الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، ونزع السلاح العام ولا سيما نزع السلاح        النووي في ظل رقابة دولية صارمة وفعالة، وتثبيت مبادئ العدل والمساواة        والمنفعة المتبادلة في العلاقات بين البلدان، وإعمال حق الشعوب الواقعة تحت        السيطرة الأجنبية والاستعمارية والاحتلال الأجنبي في تقرير المصير        والاستقلال، وكذلك من شأن احترام السيادة الوطنية والسلامة الإقليمية، النهوض        بالتقدم الاجتماعي والتنمية، والإسهام، نتيجة لذلك في تحقيق المساواة الكاملة        بين الرجل والمرأة، 
وإيمانا منها بأن التنمية التامة والكاملة لأي بلد،        ورفاهية العالم، وقضية السلم، تتطلب جميعا مشاركة المرأة، على قدم المساواة        مع الرجل، أقصى مشاركة ممكنة في جميع الميادين، 
وإذ تضع نصب عينيها دور        المرأة العظيم في رفاه  الأسرة وفى تنمية المجتمع، الذي لم يعترف به حتى        الآن على نحو كامل، والأهمية الاجتماعية للأمومة ولدور الوالدين كليهما في        الأسرة وفى تنشئة الأطفال،
وإذ تدرك أن دور المرأة في الإنجاب لا يجوز أن        يكون أساسا للتمييز بل إن تنشئة الأطفال تتطلب بدلا من ذلك تقاسم المسؤولية       بين الرجل والمرأة والمجتمع ككل، 
وإذ تدرك أن تحقيق المساواة الكاملة بين        الرجل والمرأة يتطلب إحداث تغيير في الدور التقليدي للرجل وكذلك في دور        المرأة في المجتمع والأسرة، 
وقد عقدت العزم على تنفيذ المبادئ الواردة في        إعلان القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، وعلى أن تتخذ، لهذا الغرض، التدابير        التي يتطلبها القضاء على هذا التمييز بجميع أشكاله ومظاهره، 
**قد اتفقت على ما يلي: * 
*الجزء الأول
المادة 1
**لأغراض هذه        الاتفاقية يعنى مصطلح "التمييز ضد المرأة" أي تفرقة أو استبعاد أو تقييد يتم        على أساس الجنس ويكون من آثاره أو أغراضه، توهين أو إحباط الاعتراف للمرأة        بحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في الميادين السياسية والاقتصادية        والاجتماعية والثقافية والمدنية أو في أي ميدان آخر، أو توهين أو إحباط        تمتعها بهذه الحقوق أو ممارستها لها، بصرف النظر عن حالتها الزوجية وعلى أساس        المساواة بينها وبين الرجل.
**المادة 2
**تشجب الدول الأطراف جميع أشكال        التمييز ضد المرأة، وتتفق على أن تنتهج، بكل الوسائل المناسبة ودون إبطاء،        سياسة تستهدف القضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة، وتحقيقا لذلك تتعهد بالقيام بما        يلي: 
(أ) إدماج مبدأ المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في دساتيرها الوطنية أو        تشريعاتها المناسبة الأخرى، إذا لم يكن هذا المبدأ قد أدمج فيها حتى الآن،        وكفالة التحقيق العملي لهذا المبدأ من خلال التشريع وغيره من الوسائل        المناسبة،
(ب) اتخاذ المناسب من التدابير، تشريعية وغير تشريعية، بما في        ذلك ما يناسب من جزاءات، لحظر كل تمييز ضد المرأة،
(ج) فرض حماية قانونية        لحقوق المرأة على قدم المساواة مع الرجل، وضمان الحماية الفعالة للمرأة، عن        طريق المحاكم ذات الاختصاص والمؤسسات العامة الأخرى في البلد، من أي عمل        تمييزي،
(د) الامتناع عن مباشرة أي عمل تمييزي أو ممارسة تمييزية ضد        المرأة،  وكفالة تصرف السلطات والمؤسسات العامة بما يتفق وهذا        الالتزام؛
(هـ) اتخاذ جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد        المرأة من جانب أي شخص أو منظمة أو مؤسسة،
(و) اتخاذ جميع التدابير        المناسبة، بما في ذلك التشريعي منها، لتغيير أو إبطال القائم من القوانين        والأنظمة والأعراف والممارسات التي تشكل تمييزا ضد المرأة،
(ي) إلغاء جميع        الأحكام الجزائية الوطنية التي تشكل تمييزا ضد المرأة.
**المادة 3
**تتخذ الدول الأطراف في جميع        الميادين، ولا سيما الميادين السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية، كل        التدابير المناسبة، بما في ذلك التشريعي منها، لكفالة تطور المرأة وتقدمها        الكاملين.  وذلك لتضمن لها ممارسة حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية والتمتع بها        على أساس المساواة مع الرجل.
**المادة 4 
**1. لا يعتبر اتخاذ الدول        الأطراف تدابير خاصة مؤقتة تستهدف التعجيل بالمساواة الفعلية بين الرجل        والمرأة تمييزا بالمعنى الذي تأخذ به هذه الاتفاقية، ولكنه يجب ألا يستتبع،        على أي نحو، الإبقاء على معايير غير متكافئة أو منفصلة، كما يجب وقف العمل        بهذه التدابير متى تحققت أهداف التكافؤ في الفرص والمعاملة.
2. لا يعتبر        اتخاذ الدول الأطراف تدابير خاصة تستهدف حماية الأمومة، بما في ذلك تلك        التدابير الواردة في هذه الاتفاقية، إجراء تمييزيا.
**المادة 5 
**تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة لتحقيق ما يلي:
(أ) تغيير الأنماط الاجتماعية والثقافية        لسلوك الرجل والمرأة، بهدف تحقيق القضاء على التحيزات والعادات العرفية وكل        الممارسات الأخرى القائمة على الاعتقاد بكون أي من الجنسين أدنى أو أعلى من        الآخر، أو على أدوار نمطية للرجل والمرأة،
(ب) كفالة تضمين التربية        العائلية فهما سليما للأمومة بوصفها وظيفة اجتماعية، الاعتراف بكون تنشئة        الأطفال وتربيتهم مسؤولية مشتركة بين الأبوين على أن يكون مفهوما أن مصلحة        الأطفال هي الاعتبار الأساسي في جميع الحالات 
**المادة 6 
**تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة، بما في ذلك التشريعي منها، لمكافحة جميع أشكال الاتجار        بالمرأة واستغلال بغاء المرأة.      * 
*الجزء الثاني
المادة 7 
**تتخذ الدول        الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في الحياة        السياسية والعامة للبلد، وبوجه خاص تكفل للمرأة، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل،        الحق في:
(أ) التصويت في جميع الانتخابات والاستفتاءات العامة، والأهلية        للانتخاب لجميع الهيئات التي ينتخب أعضاؤها بالاقتراع العام،
(ب) المشاركة        في صياغة سياسة الحكومة وفى تنفيذ هذه السياسة، وفى شغل الوظائف العامة، وتأدية جميع المهام العامة  على        جميع المستويات الحكومية،
(ج) المشاركة في أية منظمات وجمعيات غير حكومية        تهتم بالحياة العامة والسياسية للبلد.
**المادة 8 
**تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة لتكفل للمرأة، على قدم المساواة مع الرجل، ودون أي تمييز،        فرصة تمثيل حكومتها على المستوى الدولي والاشتراك في أعمال المنظمات        الدولية.
**المادة 9 
**1. تمنح الدول الأطراف المرأة        حقوقا مساوية لحقوق الرجل في اكتساب جنسيتها أو تغييرها أو الاحتفاظ بها.        وتضمن بوجه خاص ألا يترتب على الزواج من أجنبي، أو على تغيير الزوج لجنسيته        أثناء الزواج، أن تتغير تلقائيا جنسية الزوجة، أو أن تصبح بلا جنسية،  أو أن        تفرض عليها جنسية الزوج.
2. تمنح الدول الأطراف المرأة حقا مساويا لحق        الرجل فيما يتعلق بجنسية أطفالهما.      * 
*الجزء الثالث
المادة 10
**تتخذ الدول        الأطراف جميع التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة لكي تكفل لها        حقوقا مساوية لحقوق الرجل في ميدان التربية، وبوجه خاص لكي تكفل، على أساس        المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة:
(أ) شروط متساوية في التوجيه الوظيفي        والمهني، والالتحاق بالدراسات والحصول على الدرجات العلمية في المؤسسات        التعليمية على اختلاف فئاتها، في المناطق الريفية والحضرية على السواء، وتكون        هذه المساواة مكفولة في مرحلة الحضانة وفى التعليم العام والتقني والمهني        والتعليم التقني العالي، وكذلك في جميع أنواع التدريب المهني،
(ب) التساوي        في المناهج الدراسية، وفى الامتحانات، وفى مستويات مؤهلات المدرسين، وفى        نوعية المرافق والمعدات الدراسية،
(ج) القضاء على أي مفهوم نمطي عن دور        الرجل ودور المرأة في جميع مراحل التعليم بجميع أشكاله، عن طريق تشجيع        التعليم المختلط،  وغيره من أنواع التعليم التي تساعد في تحقيق هذا الهدف، ولا        سيما عن طريق تنقيح كتب الدراسة والبرامج المدرسية وتكييف أساليب        التعليم،
(د) التساوي في فرص الحصول على المنح والإعانات الدراسية        الأخرى،
(هـ) التساوي في فرص الإفادة من برامج مواصلة التعليم، بما في ذلك        برامج تعليم الكبار ومحو الأمية الوظيفي، ولا سيما البرامج التي تهدف إلى        التعجيل بقدر الإمكان بتضييق أي فجوة في التعليم قائمة بين الرجل        والمرأة،
(و) خفض معدلات ترك الطالبات الدراسة، وتنظيم برامج للفتيات        والنساء اللائى تركن المدرسة قبل الأوان،
(ز) التساوي في فرص المشاركة        النشطة في الألعاب الرياضية والتربية البدنية،
(ح) إمكانية الحصول على        معلومات تربوية محددة تساعد على كفالة صحة الأسر  ورفاهها، بما في ذلك        المعلومات والإرشادات التي تتناول تنظيم الأسرة.
**المادة 11 
**1. تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في ميدان العمل لكي تكفل        لها، على أساس المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، نفس الحقوق ولا سيما:
(أ) الحق        في العمل بوصفه حقا ثابتا لجميع البشر،
(ب) الحق في التمتع بنفس فرص        العمالة، بما في ذلك تطبيق معايير اختيار واحدة في شؤون الاستخدام،
(ج)        الحق في حرية اختيار المهنة ونوع العمل، والحق في الترقية والأمن على العمل        وفى جميع مزايا وشروط الخدمة، والحق في تلقى التدريب وإعادة التدريب المهني،        بما في ذلك التلمذة الحرفية والتدريب المهني المتقدم والتدريب        المتكرر،
(د) الحق في المساواة في الأجر، بما في ذلك الاستحقاقات، والحق        في المساواة في المعاملة فيما يتعلق بالعمل ذي القيمة المساوية، وكذلك        المساواة في المعاملة في تقييم نوعية العمل،
(هـ) الحق في الضمان        الاجتماعي، ولا سيما في حالات التقاعد والبطالة والمرض والعجز والشيخوخة وغير        ذلك من حالات عدم الأهلية للعمل، وكذلك الحق في إجازة مدفوعة الأجر،
(و)        الحق في الوقاية الصحية وسلامة ظروف العمل، بما في ذلك حماية وظيفة        الإنجاب.
2. توخيا لمنع التمييز ضد المرأة بسبب الزواج أو الأمومة، ضمانا        لحقها الفعلي في العمل، تتخذ الدول الأطراف التدابير المناسبة:
(أ) لحظر        الفصل من الخدمة بسبب الحمل أو إجازة الأمومة والتمييز في الفصل من العمل على        أساس الحالة الزوجية، مع فرض جزاءات على المخالفين،
(ب) لإدخال نظام إجازة        الأمومة المدفوعة الأجر أو المشفوعة بمزايا اجتماعية مماثلة دون فقدان للعمل        السابق أو للأقدمية أو للعلاوات الاجتماعية،
(ج) لتشجيع توفير الخدمات        الاجتماعية المساندة اللازمة لتمكين الوالدين من الجمع بين الالتزامات        العائلية وبين مسؤوليات العمل والمشاركة في الحياة العامة، ولا سيما عن طريق        تشجيع إنشاء وتنمية شبكة من مرافق رعاية الأطفال،
(د) لتوفير حماية خاصة        للمرأة أثناء فترة الحمل في الأعمال التي يثبت أنها مؤذية لها.
3. يجب أن        تستعرض التشريعات الوقائية المتصلة بالمسائل المشمولة بهذه المادة استعراضا        دوريا في ضوء المعرفة العلمية والتكنولوجية، وأن يتم تنقيحها أو إلغاؤها أو        توسيع نطاقها حسب الاقتضاء.
**المادة 12 
**1. تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في ميدان الرعاية الصحية من        أجل أن تضمن لها، على أساس المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، الحصول على خدمات        الرعاية الصحية، بما في ذلك الخدمات المتعلقة بتنظيم الأسرة.
2. بالرغم من        أحكام الفقرة 1 من هذه المادة تكفل الدول الأطراف للمرأة خدمات مناسبة فيما        يتعلق بالحمل والولادة وفترة ما بعد الولادة، موفرة لها خدمات مجانية عند        الاقتضاء،  وكذلك تغذية كافية أثناء الحمل والرضاعة.
**المادة 13 
**تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في المجالات الأخرى للحياة        الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لكي تكفل لها، على أساس المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة        نفس الحقوق، ولاسيما: 
(أ) الحق في الاستحقاقات العائلية،
(ب) الحق في        الحصول على القروض المصرفية، والرهون العقارية وغير ذلك من أشكال الائتمان        المالي،
(ج) الحق في الاشتراك في الأنشطة الترويحية والألعاب الرياضية وفى        جميع جوانب الحياة الثقافية.
**المادة 14
**1. تضع الدول الأطراف في        اعتبارها المشاكل الخاصة التي تواجهها المرأة الريفية، والأدوار الهامة التي        تؤديها في توفير أسباب البقاء اقتصاديا لأسرتها، بما في ذلك عملها في قطاعات        الاقتصاد غير النقدية، وتتخذ جميع التدابير المناسبة لكفالة تطبيق أحكام هذه        الاتفاقية على المرأة في المناطق الريفية.
2. تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في المناطق الريفية لكي تكفل        لها، على أساس المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة، أن تشارك في التنمية الريفية        وتستفيد منها، وتكفل للريفية بوجه خاص الحق في: 
(أ) المشاركة في وضع        وتنفيذ التخطيط الإنمائي على جميع المستويات،
(ب) الوصول إلى تسهيلات        العناية الصحية الملائمة، بما في ذلك المعلومات والنصائح والخدمات المتعلقة        بتنظيم الأسرة،
(ج) الاستفادة بصورة مباشرة من برامج الضمان        الاجتماعي،
(د) الحصول على جميع أنواع التدريب والتعليم، الرسمي وغير        الرسمي، بما في ذلك ما يتصل منه بمحو الأمية الوظيفي، وكذلك التمتع خصوصا        بكافة الخدمات المجتمعية والإرشادية، وذلك لتحقيق زيادة كفاءتها        التقنية،
(هـ) تنظيم جماعات المساعدة الذاتية والتعاونيات من أجل الحصول        على فرص اقتصادية مكافئة لفرص الرجل عن طريق العمل لدى الغير أو العمل        لحسابهن الخاص،
(و) المشاركة في جميع الأنشطة المجتمعية،
(ز) فرصة        الحصول على الائتمانات والقروض الزراعية، وتسهيلات التسويق، والتكنولوجيا        المناسبة، والمساواة في المعاملة في مشاريع إصلاح الأراضي والإصلاح الزراعي        وكذلك في مشاريع التوطين الريفي،
(ح) التمتع بظروف معيشية ملائمة، ولا        سيما فيما يتعلق بالإسكان والمرافق الصحية والإمداد بالكهرباء والماء،        والنقل، والمواصلات.*
*الجزء الرابع
المادة 15 
**1. تعترف        الدول الأطراف للمرأة بالمساواة مع الرجل أمام القانون.
2. تمنح الدول        الأطراف المرأة، في الشئون المدنية، أهلية قانونية مماثلة لأهلية الرجل،        وتساوى بينها وبينه في فرص ممارسة تلك الأهلية. وتكفل للمرأة، بوجه خاص،        حقوقا مساوية لحقوق الرجل في إبرام العقود وإدارة الممتلكات، وتعاملهما على        قدم المساواة في جميع مراحل الإجراءات القضائية.
3. تتفق الدول الأطراف        على اعتبار جميع العقود وسائر أنواع الصكوك الخاصة التي يكون لها أثر قانوني        يستهدف الحد من الأهلية القانونية للمرأة باطلة ولاغية.
4. تمنح الدول        الأطراف الرجل والمرأة نفس الحقوق فيما يتعلق بالتشريع المتصل بحركة الأشخاص        وحرية اختيار محل سكناهم وإقامتهم.
**المادة 16 
**1. تتخذ الدول الأطراف جميع        التدابير المناسبة للقضاء على التمييز ضد المرأة في كافة الأمور المتعلقة        بالزواج والعلاقات العائلية، وبوجه خاص تضمن، على أساس المساواة بين الرجل        والمرأة:
(أ) نفس الحق في عقد الزواج،
(ب) نفس الحق في حرية اختيار        الزوج، وفى عدم عقد الزواج إلا برضاها الحر الكامل،
(ج) نفس الحقوق والمسؤوليات أثناء الزواج وعند فسخه،
(ح) نفس الحقوق والمسؤوليات بوصفهما        أبوين، بغض النظر عن حالتهما الزوجية، في الأمور المتعلقة بأطفالهما وفى جميع        الأحوال، يكون لمصلحة الأطفال الاعتبار الأول،
(هـ) نفس الحقوق في أن        تقرر، بحرية وبإدراك للنتائج، عدد أطفالها والفاصل بين الطفل والذي يليه، وفى        الحصول على المعلومات والتثقيف والوسائل الكفيلة بتمكينها من ممارسة هذه        الحقوق،
(د) نفس الحقوق  والمسؤوليات فيما يتعلق بالولاية والقوامة        والوصاية على الأطفال وتبنيهم، أو ما شابه ذلك من الأعراف، حين توجد هذه        المفاهيم في التشريع الوطني، وفى جميع الأحوال يكون لمصلحة الأطفال الاعتبار        الأول،
(ز) نفس الحقوق الشخصية للزوج والزوجة، بما في ذلك الحق في اختيار        إسم الأسرة والمهنة ونوع العمل،
(ح) نفس الحقوق لكلا الزوجين فيما يتعلق        بملكية وحيازة الممتلكات والإشراف عليها وإدارتها والتمتع بها والتصرف فيها،        سواء بلا مقابل أو مقابل عوض.
2. لا يكون لخطوبة الطفل أو زواجه أي اثر        قانوني، وتتخذ جميع الإجراءات الضرورية، بما في ذلك التشريعي منها، لتحديد سن        أدنى للزواج ولجعل تسجيل الزواج في سجل رسمي أمرا إلزاميا.      * 
*الجزء الخامس
المادة 17
**1. من أجل        دراسة التقدم المحرز في تنفيذه هذه الاتفاقية، تنشأ لجنة للقضاء على التمييز        ضد المرأة (يشار إليها فيما يلي باسم اللجنة) تتألف، عند بدء نفاذ الاتفاقية،        من ثمانية عشر خبيرا وبعد تصديق الدولة الطرف الخامسة والثلاثين عليها أو        انضمامها إليها من ثلاثة وعشرين خبيرا من ذوى المكانة الخلقية الرفيعة        والكفاءة العالية في الميدان الذي تنطبق عليه هذه الاتفاقية، تنتخبهم الدول        الأطراف من بين مواطنيها ويعملون بصفتهم الشخصية، مع إيلاء  الاعتبار لمبدأ        التوزيع الجغرافي العادل ولتمثيل مختلف الأشكال الحضارية وكذلك النظم        القانونية الرئيسية.
2. ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة بالاقتراع السري من قائمة        أشخاص ترشحهم الدول الأطراف ولكل دولة طرف أن ترشح شخصا واحدا من بين        مواطنيها.
3. يجرى الانتخاب الأول بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ بدء نفاذ هذه        الاتفاقية، وقبل ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل من تاريخ كل انتخاب، يوجه الأمين العام        للأمم المتحدة رسالة إلى الدول الأطراف يدعوها فيها إلى تقديم ترشيحاتها في        غضون شهرين. ويعد الأمين العام قائمة ألفبائية بجميع الأشخاص المرشحين على        هذا النحو، مع ذكر الدولة الطرف التي رشحت كلا منهم، ويبلغها إلى الدول        الأطراف.
4. تجرى انتخابات أعضاء اللجنة في اجتماع للدول الأطراف يدعو        إليه الأمين العام في مقر الأمم المتحدة. وفى ذلك الاجتماع، الذي يشكل اشتراك        ثلثي الدول الأطراف فيه نصابا قانونيا له، يكون الأشخاص المنتخبون لعضوية        اللجنة هم المرشحون الذين يحصلون على أكبر عدد من الأصوات وعلى أكثرية مطلقة        من أصوات ممثلي الدول الأطراف الحاضرين والمصوتين.
5. ينتخب أعضاء اللجنة        لفترة مدتها أربع سنوات.  غير أن فترة تسعة من الأعضاء المنتخبين في الانتخاب        الأول تنقضي في نهاية فترة سنتين، ويقوم رئيس اللجنة، بعد الانتخاب الأول        فورا، باختيار أسماء هؤلاء الأعضاء التسعة بالقرعة.
6. يجرى انتخاب أعضاء        اللجنة الإضافيين الخمسة وفقا لأحكام الفقرات 2 و 3 و 4 من هذه المادة بعد        التصديق أو الانضمام الخامس والثلاثين. وتنتهي ولاية اثنين من الأعضاء        الإضافيين المنتخبين بهذه المناسبة في نهاية فترة سنتين. ويتم اختيار اسميهما        بالقرعة من قبل رئيس اللجنة.
7. لملء الشواغر الطارئة، تقوم الدولة الطرف        التي كف خبيرها عن العمل كعضو في اللجنة بتعيين خبير آخر من بين مواطنيها،،        رهنا بموافقة اللجنة.
8. يتلقى أعضاء اللجنة، بموافقة الجمعية العامة،        مكافآت تدفع من موارد الأمم المتحدة بالأحكام والشروط التي تحددها الجمعية،        مع إيلاء  الاعتبار لأهمية المسؤوليات المنوطة باللجنة. 
9. يوفر الأمين        العام للأمم المتحدة ما يلزم اللجنة من موظفين ومرافق للاضطلاع بصورة فعالة بالوظائف        المنوطة بها بموجب هذه الاتفاقية.
**المادة 18 
**1. تتعهد الدول الأطراف بأن        تقدم إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، تقريرا عما اتخذته من تدابير تشريعية        وقضائية وإدارية وغيرها من أجل إنفاذ أحكام هذه الاتفاقية وعن التقدم المحرز        في هذا الصدد،  كيما تنظر اللجنة في هذا التقرير وذلك: 
(أ) في غضون سنة        واحدة من بدء النفاذ بالنسبة للدولة المعنية،
(ب) وبعد ذلك كل أربع سنوات        على الأقل، وكذلك كلما طلبت اللجنة ذلك،
2. يجوز أن تبين التقارير العوامل        والصعاب التي تؤثر على مدى الوفاء بالالتزامات المقررة في هذه        الاتفاقية.
**المادة 19 
**1. تعتمد اللجنة النظام        الداخلي الخاص بها.
2. تنتخب اللجنة أعضاء مكتبها لفترة سنتين.
**المادة 20
**1. تجتمع اللجنة، عادة، مدى        فترة لا تزيد على أسبوعين سنويا للنظر في التقارير المقدمة وفقا للمادة 18 من        هذه الاتفاقية.
2. تعقد اجتماعات اللجنة عادة في مقر الأمم المتحدة أو في        أي مكان مناسب آخر تحدده اللجنة.
**المادة 21
**1. تقدم اللجنة تقريرا سنويا عن        أعمالها إلى الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بواسطة المجلس الاقتصادي        والاجتماعي، ولها أن تقدم مقترحات وتوصيات عامة مبنية على دراسة التقارير        والمعلومات الواردة من الدول الأطراف. وتدرج تلك المقترحات والتوصيات العامة        في تقرير اللجنة مشفوعة بتعليقات الدول الأطراف، إن وجدت.
2. يحيل الأمين        العام تقارير اللجنة إلى لجنة مركز المرأة، لغرض إعلامها.
**المادة 22
**يحق للوكالات المتخصصة أن توفد        من يمثلها لدى النظر في تنفيذ ما يقع في نطاق أعمالها من أحكام هذه        الاتفاقية. وللجنة أن تدعو الوكالات المتخصصة إلى تقديم تقارير عن تنفيذ        الاتفاقية في المجالات التي تقع في نطاق أعمالها.      * 
*الجزء السادس
المادة 23
**ليس في هذه        الاتفاقية ما يمس أية أحكام تكون أكثر مواتاة لتحقيق المساواة بين الرجل        والمرأة تكون واردة:
(أ) في تشريعات دولة طرف ما،
(ب) أو في أية        اتفاقية أو معاهدة أو اتفاق دولي نافذ إزاء تلك الدولة.
**المادة 24 
**تتعهد الدول الأطراف باتخاذ        جميع ما يلزم من تدابير على الصعيد الوطني تستهدف تحقيق الإعمال الكامل        للحقوق المعترف بها في هذه الاتفاقية،
**المادة 25 
**1. يكون التوقيع على هذه        الاتفاقية متاحا لجميع الدول.
2. يسمى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة وديعا        لهذه الاتفاقية.
3. تخضع هذه الاتفاقية للتصديق. وتودع صكوك التصديق لدى        الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
4. يكون الانضمام إلى هذه الاتفاقية متاحا        لجميع الدول. ويقع الانضمام بإيداع صك انضمام لدى الأمين العام للأمم        المتحدة.
**المادة 26
**1. لأية دولة طرف، في أي وقت،        أن تطلب إعادة النظر في هذه الاتفاقية، وذلك عن طريق إشعار خطى يوجه إلى        الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
2. تقرر الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة        الخطوات التي تتخذ، عند اللزوم، إزاء مثل هذا الطلب.
**المادة 27 
**1. يبدأ نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية في        اليوم الثلاثين الذي يلي تاريخ إيداع صك التصديق أو الانضمام العشرين لدى        الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
2. أما الدول التي تصدق هذه الاتفاقية أو        تنضم إليها بعد إيداع صك التصديق أو الانضمام العشرين فيبدأ نفاذ الاتفاقية        إزاءها في اليوم الثلاثين الذي يلي تاريخ إيداع هذه الدولة صك تصديقها أو        انضمامها.
**المادة 28
**1. يتلقى الأمين العام للأمم        المتحدة نص التحفظات التي تبديها الدول وقت التصديق أو الانضمام، ويقوم        بتعميمها على جميع الدول.
2. لا يجوز إبداء أي تحفظ يكون منافيا لموضوع        هذه الاتفاقية وغرضها.
3. يجوز سحب التحفظات في أي وقت بتوجيه إشعار بهذا        المعنى إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، الذي يقوم عندئذ بإبلاغ جميع الدول        به. ويصبح هذا الإشعار نافذ المفعول اعتبارا من تاريخ تلقيه.
**المادة 29 
**1. يعرض للتحكيم أي خلاف بين        دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الأطراف حول تفسير أو تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية لا يسوى        عن طريق المفاوضات، وذلك بناء على طلب واحدة من هذه الدول. فإذا لم يتمكن        الأطراف، خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ طلب التحكيم، من الوصول إلى اتفاق على تنظيم        أمر التحكيم، جاز لأي من أولئك الأطراف إحالة النزاع إلى محكمة العدل الدولية        بطلب يقدم وفقا للنظام الأساسي للمحكمة.
2. لأية دولة طرف أن تعلن، لدى        توقيع هذه الاتفاقية أو تصديقها أو الانضمام إليها، أنها لا تعتبر نفسها        ملزمة بالفقرة 1 من هذه المادة.  ولا تكون الدول الأطراف الأخرى ملزمة بتلك        الفقرة إزاء أية دولة طرف أبدت تحفظا من هذا القبيل. 
3. لأية دولة طرف        أبدت تحفظا وفقا للفقرة 2 من هذه المادة أن تسحب هذا التحفظ متي شاءت بإشعار        توجهه إلى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
**المادة 30
**تودع هذه الاتفاقية، التي        تتساوى في الحجية نصوصها بالأسبانية والإنكليزية والروسية والصينية والعربية        والفرنسية لدى الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
وإثباتا لذلك، قام الموقعون        أدناه، المفوضون حسب الأصول، بإمضاء هذه الاتفاقية.
 	_______________________
	*  حقوق الإنسان: مجموعة صكوك دولية، المجلد الأول، الأمم المتحدة، نيويورك، 1993، رقم المبيعA.94.XIV-Vol.1, Part 1، ص 208.

** 
*

----------


## صلح الحديبية

من المحزن ان يكون ظلم المراة واقعا بدعوى تطبيق الاسلام بدلا من ان يكون الاسلام هو الطريق لرفع الظلم عنها والمحزن اكثر ان يكون غير المسلمين هم من يدافع عن المراة المسلمة فعلا نحن بحاجة لرجال دين مجددين مثل الشيخ المجدد محمد الغزالي رحمه الله

----------

